# Kalamazoo, MI Snow Records



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Someone was asking me for this a while back and I couldn't find it. This is the records of snow fall from 1998 to last year from Western Michigan University. Hope this helps the newbees that don't have their own records.

http://www.x98ruhf.net/kzoo_snowfall.htm


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

nice, just wish they would have had temps also to see the drop as it snowed more !

Thanks for the info


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

QuadPlower;807763 said:


> Someone was asking me for this a while back and I couldn't find it. This is the records of snow fall from 1998 to last year from Western Michigan University. Hope this helps the newbees that don't have their own records.
> 
> http://www.x98ruhf.net/kzoo_snowfall.htm


Thats a great link! Thanks!!


----------

